# Apple iPhone Repair



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Before I consign my beloved Apple iPhone to history (sabotaged by our cats who decided to knock it onto a hard floor), can anyone suggest anywhere in the Paphos area who might be able to repair it?


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Would a computer shop perhaps have some contacts?


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Geraldine said:


> Would a computer shop perhaps have some contacts?


One or two have suggested things but they lead nowhere, although someone on another forum has suggested a shop in Paphos which I shall call into the next time I am down there.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There used to be a guy on butcher boy road who did repairs but he has closed. Most of them don't want to know about repairing as they would much prefer to sell you a new one.

Veronica


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Veronica said:


> There used to be a guy on butcher boy road who did repairs but he has closed. Most of them don't want to know about repairing as they would much prefer to sell you a new one.
> 
> Veronica


I can imagine that - but if my trusty iPhone could be fixed - it must be better than paying out shedloads of money for the latest and greatest iPhone (until the next version comes out).


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Why not buy a sensibly priced smartphone which will do all that the grossly overpriced Apple thing can do and won't be the subject of hate attacks by your cats?

Pete


----------



## mta (Dec 29, 2013)

if it's worth coming to limassol I can recommend smartronix 

website's pretty awful

SMARTRONIX - Mobile phones, Video Games, Accessories in Cyprus, Limassol | SMARTRONIX

Contact him on skype and do a deal

Contact | SMARTRONIX


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

MacManiac said:


> One or two have suggested things but they lead nowhere, although someone on another forum has suggested a shop in Paphos which I shall call into the next time I am down there.


Hi Martin. Is it the screen that is gone?

This guy is very much used by the british forces and much recommended

https://www.facebook.com/PHONE.FIXER.CY?fref=ts

Seem tha iPhone sceens is a big thing for him

Anders


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Baywatch said:


> Hi Martin. Is it the screen that is gone?
> 
> This guy is very much used by the british forces and much recommended
> 
> ...


Hi Anders,

After the cats knocked the phone down onto a hard tiled floor, the screen was just grey. Nothing I did or tried would get it to show signs of life. I suspect that there is a problem with the "circuit board" (an old-fashioned term) which may have died, or it may be the connection between the screen and the board. I don't know. There is a guy in the UK, on a forum I subscribe to, called MacFixit who would repair it (if it is the fault he thinks it is) for about €40,00. It's not worth much more than that, but I have an emotional attachment to it.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Mac Maniac - I HIGHLY recommend these guys: Computers & Electronics Service Center 

https://www.facebook.com/www.servicecenter
Service Center

They managed to fix both a tablet with a broken digitizer for me, and a laptop which had had a drink spilt on it and thus had a shorted out motherboard.


----------

